# first bottle stopper of the year



## airrat (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok this is a new "cabochon" I found and am playing with.   The hard part is its 2 sided and I don't know which I like better.

Edited: forgot the wood is spalted pecan.
Opinions and votes greatly appreciated


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice Tom.. I would try to tighten the hole up a bit, and go with the top one myself.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 5, 2008)

Good job! That is very nice.
I like the side with the Claddagh better.
Just because I like what it represents.
Keep up the great work!
'Athbhliain faoi mhaise duit'


----------



## broitblat (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom,

It looks good.  Is this cab one of those aluminum coins you find in greeting card shops, etc.?  I like the first (top) side better, also.

  -Barry


----------



## airrat (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Lee, I turned it like I do the military emblems, it is a 2 stage hole I was going to round it out but realized that would not look good with this one.  The next one I do will not have the two stage.  
I am going to probably put another coat of finish on it and try to tighten it up that top part.  The coin is in it tight from the bottom.

Barry I believe it is pewter.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic work on the stopper, I prefer the side with the wording showing![]


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 5, 2008)

They both look great. Maybe sell them as a set.


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 5, 2008)

How about gluing in a magnet ( I don't know what the material is made of and might not stick) then you can change it back and forth depending on your mood. Just a thought.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> 
> Barry I believe it is pewter.



Ah, that would explain why it looks so much better than the aluminum coins I've seen 

  -Barry


----------



## R2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Beaut piece of wood and nicely turned&gt; the caochon would look good either way. if you were selling these yuo would have a buyer for each. Best get another piece of wood.[]


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 5, 2008)

very nice!!!!

Shane


----------



## badger (Jan 5, 2008)

This reminds me of a late night idea I had recently, of casting my own "cabochon" in pewter.  I briefly played around with some pewter casting in carved soapstone, and still have all the equipment around.  Hrm.  I'll have to think of a good design.

Thanks for the inspiration!

badger


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 5, 2008)

1. I like the top side best, but belive like others said you will have many buyers for both.

2. Where do you guys buy your cabochon's?

3. If it is pewter the otherwise reasonably cool idea of having a removable piece the customer could change in and out won't work as pewter won't stick to the magnet - the other problem I would worry about is folks like my dad who would "misplace" it with each bottle of wine when he gets a bit "tipsy" [}]


----------



## txbatons (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice! Love the pecan!


----------



## airrat (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks all

Mike I bought this and one other (different design) at an Irish shop in town.  I am going to look around to see if I can find others.  I am always on the look out for what can go into the top of a bottle stopper.  I am working on stuff other then round right now.  Along with my SWA pen I showed you all last year.  I am still working on streamlining the process of it.


----------

